# Festool Kapex on order, what stand?



## N.Schiffer (Oct 24, 2008)

Just ordered a Kapex and take delivery this week... almost bought there collapsable stand but the more I read the more people dont actually like tham. 

I'm currently running a dewalt sliding on the rigid MSUV, any suggestions as to what and why I should buy?

I carry my tools in a trailer and usually roll my miter saw a few feet within the trailer, or inside the house. 

Thanks


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I like the UG stand a lot. I have no issues with it what so ever. If you don't want to pull/roll it up a staircase, turn 4 locking devices and you can lift the saw and bracket right off the stand. Carry the saw up the stairs, bring the stand up with the wings on the next trip. The wings nest on the stand, you can move the entire set up at one time. If you need to move the stand with the saw in the operational position make sure you tilt it back on the wheels, don't lift from the other side to move the saw.

The wings when installed properly work very well. They also fit the the MFT and CMS. 

Tom


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I wish you could tag people here on CT cause I would tag Calidecks. He has a pretty sweet set up with the Bosch gravity rise and the Kapex. I do believe that is the set up I will be getting.:thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I wish you could tag people here on CT cause I would tag Calidecks. He has a pretty sweet set up with the Bosch gravity rise and the Kapex. I do believe that is the set up I will be getting.:thumbsup:


Here she is! I just ordered an 8' custom fence for it as well. It seems heavy, but loading it in a vehicle couldn't be more easier. Just set the front on the tailgate and lift the back up and in.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

That's the Gravity Rise Stand with the BestFence rails and fence kit by FastCap. You can order as many fence sections to make it as long as you want with the connectors and the third hand. The third hand is a leg to hold it up on the end, once you get too long with the fence. You can also order the fence by the foot. It's 25 bucks a foot. If your just using one section of fence you don't need the third hand, on the gravity rise.

http://www.fastcap.com/estore/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=44566


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> That's the Gravity Rise Stand with the BestFence rails and fence kit by FastCap. You can order as many fence sections to make it as long as you want with the connectors and the third hand. The third hand is a leg to hold it up on the end, once you get too long with the fence. You can also order the fence by the foot. It's 25 bucks a foot. If your just using one section of fence you don't need the third hand, on the gravity rise.
> 
> http://www.fastcap.com/estore/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=44566


What's the total cost?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Total cost, stand, fence and kit to attach it to the kapex, was about 900 bucks. But it really is a great setup. I'm not sure what I like better, the saw or the stand and fence system. It sets up in about 3 minutes. And breaks down in about the same. Although I spend a little longer breaking it down because I vacuum and blow it all out before I load it.


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

Gravity Rise for the Kapex Is the way to go. I have 2 other stands. The Fastcap with all the bells and the Ridgid The only one I ever use now is the Bosch. Even if I have to only make 1 cut. It is that easy to use. And the Fastcap fences are great.


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

You really should have a stand as cool as your saw!


----------



## N.Schiffer (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'll look at the Bocsh one, how maneuverable is it through door ways in a home.

Basswood I follow you on facebook and love the design.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Check out the one redwood has, it looks pretty sweet. I think its a fast cap stand and fence.


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

N.Schiffer said:


> Thanks guys, I'll look at the Bocsh one, how maneuverable is it through door ways in a home.
> 
> Basswood I follow you on facebook and love the design.


Thanks, Nick

Sounds like I'll have to add wheels for you to bite.

Cheers, Brian


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

N.Schiffer said:


> Thanks guys, I'll look at the Bocsh one, how maneuverable is it through door ways in a home. Basswood I follow you on facebook and love the design.


Outside to outside of the widest part ( wheel to wheel ) is 27-3/4". But if by the odd chance you needed to get into anything smaller the saw disconnects from the stand by popping two levers. Then it lifts right off. At this point you could probably get through a 24" opening which the need to do that would be highly unlikely, but possible. I did a whole home Reno that included crown throughout. Sometimes I set up in the living room, but most of the time it was set up outside on the porch, not because of its size but because the material was too long to maneuver inside.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

I got the UG stand got mine. $800. I like it a lot- I wasn't sure it liked the height but now that I've used it a little it's comfortable. 

I like the compact of it whether the extensions are on it or not. Like hardwood flooring it would work really good and take up no space.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

basswood said:


> You really should have a stand as cool as your saw!


:laughing: I chuckle at the shameless plug every time I see it.
Thanks for the plans Bass, looking forward to putting it all together.:thumbsup:


----------



## jurgenyobwrcinc (Dec 27, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> Here she is! I just ordered an 8' custom fence for it as well. It seems heavy, but loading it in a vehicle couldn't be more easier. Just set the front on the tailgate and lift the back up and in.
> 
> View attachment 108207
> 
> ...


I like your Kapex and bestfence setup Mike, and I just got the Kapex for my setup on the Bosch Gravity rise with the bestfence system. The only thing I do not like as much on the Bestfence is when the 3rd hand needs to be used, it wobbles the fence perpendicular to the fence. do you have any problem too, and is there a remidy for this?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

jurgenyobwrcinc said:


> I like your Kapex and bestfence setup Mike, and I just got the Kapex for my setup on the Bosch Gravity rise with the bestfence system. The only thing I do not like as much on the Bestfence is when the 3rd hand needs to be used, it wobbles the fence perpendicular to the fence. do you have any problem too, and is there a remidy for this?


I actually use two 8' fences on each side now. I don't have an issue.


----------



## jurgenyobwrcinc (Dec 27, 2014)

thank you Mike, I got to find a solution for this, as I do finish carpentry and need a longer fence to support crowns etc... will post something if I found a brilliant Idea.

Jurgen


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

jurgenyobwrcinc said:


> thank you Mike, I got to find a solution for this, as I do finish carpentry and need a longer fence to support crowns etc... will post something if I found a brilliant Idea.
> 
> Jurgen


Can you get a pic of what your talking about? Maybe I'm not quite understanding the problem correctly.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Posted before...Mine on a Keter table. I like this because occasionally I take just the saw and I can use a sys1 for material support on the ground. Other stands have brackets that prevent simple use on the ground. Then I made some custom wings.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> MFT Kapex. It is lower than the MFT 3, with the Kapex on the table the bed of the saw is at the height of the MFT 3.
> 
> What do you find "unsturdy" about the UG set-up? Mine is rock solid.
> 
> ...


I didnt like the leg on it that held the wing... Seemed flimsy. Maybe the dealer just had it set up half assed but I found it to be lacking anything substantial for regular abuse. No worse than the majority of stands but not substantially better either.

The fastcap I saw in person was really impressive. I normally have a whole table setup that I made. Its heavy as hell but goes on the site until I'm done and I'm usually there for a month or two so weight for the setup isn't a real big deal to me, I just take the saw on and off daily. I have two tent setup's that go with it... I like shade. Its a miniature version of what I have setup in my shop at the miter saw area.

I have the rigid msuv that I got free with the rigid saw when they first came out for when I'm doing a quick job.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

I love the setup Mike has, I have the Bosch gravity rise and have researched the Fastcap, perfect combo I think. Just saving up for it now, LOL.


----------



## MZOGS (Nov 21, 2014)

I like the dewalt saw horse style stand very portable and holds long stock


----------



## MDjim (Mar 15, 2011)

I have the big dewalt folding stand. It's ok, but I really need to make some wings for it. Trim always wants to slide off the support.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

mgb said:


> To you guys who have a fence on the support wings.
> 
> Any issues when cutting bowed lumber?


set fense back a bit due to the danger involved if the board has a bow .


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Deckhead said:


> I didnt like the leg on it that held the wing... Seemed flimsy. Maybe the dealer just had it set up half assed but I found it to be lacking anything substantial for regular abuse. No worse than the majority of stands but not substantially better either.


I shot this because someone was saying the connection was flimsy and the wings unstable. The UG stand has held up very well for me. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5ki5tqtOqE

When it comes to foot print I don't think it's any larger than the Bosch gravity rise. 

Tom


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I got the ug stand and it's great. But takes up too much room in the truck . Now I use a dewalt tile saw stand with a fitted piece of 3/4" plywood for a table and it's the perfect height with the extetions . Easy to fit in the truck and has a small amount of table space. 

If I'm working ok a job for more then a couple of days I switch back over to the ug stand. I


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

I've got my kapex on the Rousseau planer/saw winged cart. I have a track rac, saw helper, and a homemade stand but the Rousseau is the only one I truly like. Its a major pita to get from trailer to top floor so I rigged a 20$ collapsible dolly for easy transport. I also put kreg locking caster wheels on it. I'm at a job for an average of two weeks (trimming Minneapolis teardowns) and I love loading all my tools on the Rousseau and rolling it to a locked room for the evening.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

Joining_heads said:


> I've got my kapex on the Rousseau planer/saw winged cart. I have a track rac, saw helper, and a homemade stand but the Rousseau is the only one I truly like. Its a major pita to get from trailer to top floor so I rigged a 20$ collapsible dolly for easy transport. I also put kreg locking caster wheels on it. I'm at a job for an average of two weeks (trimming Minneapolis teardowns) and I love loading all my tools on the Rousseau and rolling it to a locked room for the evening.


I see how that works for you .Sounds like you get a lot of jobs where you can roll the cart around . love to see a picture of everything on it .how are the outfeeds .Do they have a stop system like the saw helper .How does it deal with long pieces of trim .


----------



## LockTalk (Dec 15, 2014)

basswood said:


> You really should have a stand as cool as your saw!



I'm curious to see this "broken down" like what comes apart to get it into a vehicle, it looks awesome great work


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

JFM constr said:


> I see how that works for you .Sounds like you get a lot of jobs where you can roll the cart around . love to see a picture of everything on it .how are the outfeeds .Do they have a stop system like the saw helper .How does it deal with long pieces of trim .


It doesnt have stop system of any kind. I hardly used that when I had a saw helper anyways so I hardly miss it. Since I prefer to cut crown nested, I bust out a ridged material stand for support since the wings are a bit bouncy with long stock. What i really like is the ability to quickly brad a 3ft peice of flat wide base stock ---spanning across the saw--- as a crown support.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

The Rousseau. I bought a cheap collapseable $20 dolly from Amazon which I can slide underneath when the wings are folded in. Most of the time I just carry it.


----------

